# Poll



## fungila!! (Aug 17, 2005)

Which WNBA player can pley in the NBA ?

I think only LJ is good enough to face men


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Why would you even consider putting Shannon "Pee Wee" Johnson on the list...that is ridiculous!!


----------



## fungila!! (Aug 17, 2005)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> Why would you even consider putting Shannon "Pee Wee" Johnson on the list...that is ridiculous!!


she's quick and she's good on defense. I think that's the only guard in the WNBA who can defend on guys like Iverson, Francis or Kidd.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

fungila!! said:


> she's quick and she's good on defense. I think that's the only guard in the WNBA who can defend on guys like Iverson, Francis or Kidd.


Dude, she can't even guard Dawn Staley...have you ever seen her play? What a joke...


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Lauren Jackson could guard lots of back-up SFs!


----------

